# Motor insurance for a 20 year old car?



## spare a dime (22 Jan 2007)

Hello ALL , 
I drive a ford transit for work (i work for myself) and i am nearly done restoring (nuts& bolts) my Pride and Joy , a 1987 250 td mercedes estate. Now i had this insured last year , but i had to invoke the insurance ombudsman to get insurance ( i have driven transit vans for the last 15 years, no accidents, regular insurance companies do not insure cars over 20 years old , and i was advised by some insurance companies that they could only insure me if i would start with a car with a max, 1.1 liter engine , well i am 198 cm tall and i do not fit in a little shoebox like that, so i ended up paying fully comp on a than 19 year old car valued at 2000 € with a year premium of 3950 € ) i had the car on the road for just two weeks when a bit more work was needed on the auto gearbox and that took the car off the road for the year, the insurance policy ran it's full course. now a few people have been telling me that there is a specialist motor insurer here in ireland for 20 + year old cars, and i searched for hours on the internet and the phonebook, but no luck,so somebody out there??Any hints ??Please??


----------



## demoivre (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: Motorinsurance for a 20 year old car???*

[broken link removed] insure vintage cars. I have dealt with them for several years re our house insurance and find them efficient to deal with.


----------



## Satanta (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: Motorinsurance for a 20 year old car???*

A quick google of "Vintage Car Insurance" (on google.ie) should turn up some information.

[broken link removed] this thread from Octane.ie has some interesting posts on it regarding some of the in's and out's of insuring a "classic".


----------



## SeanA (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: Motorinsurance for a 20 year old car???*

Think First Ireland do vintage cars, not sure if 20 years is old enough though, kind of falls between two stools, Not new enough to insure regularly but not old enough for vintage. But I suppose no harm trying them they still may be able to help.


----------



## PGD1 (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: Motorinsurance for a 20 year old car???*

I suggest you try First Ireland too.


----------



## RS2K (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: Motorinsurance for a 20 year old car???*

Classic ins. is available on some 15 year old cars too.

It's quite restrictive however.


----------

